# HP 2600dn printer



## adrian4982 (Jan 20, 2004)

HP are yet to update the driver for their 2600dn business inkjet so that it can be used on windows server 2003.

My question is does anyone know of a quick fix so that I can share it on the server?


----------



## [tab] (Jan 21, 2004)

Can it emulate another printer?  Maybe you can use the driver for another model that is close enough?

Does Windows 2003 not have drivers for it?


----------



## adrian4982 (Jan 21, 2004)

*no drivers*

windows 2003 doesnt have the drivers for it and when I tried something close to what I thought it was it turned out to be a black and white driver.

Was hoping someone could give me some ideas as to what driver would be ok to use


----------



## adrian4982 (Jan 21, 2004)

forgot to say i'm sharing it off a windows xp machine at the moment


----------

